# June Jitterbugs 2013 - Journey to get fit



## Jellycat

Now us June Jitterbugs 2013 have had our babies - time for us to get fit and lose weight

Here to support all diet plans, the losses and the gains

Members:

Jellycat :pink: Slimming World - First Goal 10lbs - loss 0lbs
Yoshy :blue: - First Goal 46lbs - loss 26lbs
Misslissa
Cottlestonpie :blue: :blue: - First Goal 21lbs - loss 0lbs
Optimistic1 :pink:
Tartlet - Goal 55lbs
S4T. - Goal 5kg


----------



## yoshy

Second member!
Immediate Goal: another 20lbs on top of the 26 or so I've lost so far.
Long term goal: 40lbs more, so I can get down to under 80kg.
Lost so far: 26 down from preggo weight, none yet from new goal.


----------



## misslissa

I'm in, although I not weighing for a bit yet. Still in recovery and bonding :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Joining! Im going to weigh in tomorrow hopefully and work out goals from there. Fingers crossed I get the go ahead to start exercising at my 6 week post-op checkup in the morning.


----------



## optimistic1

I'm in! Need to tighten everything up and get my muscle tone back! Won't be weighing in until 6 week appointment but I'm excited to see what the scale says I gained 40lbs while pregnant and I'm already able to wear pants I wasn't able to months before I got pregnant.


----------



## CottlestonPie

So ladies, how sre you planning on getting fit? I'll hopefully be doing a combination of aquafit, wii fit (getting a free wii from a friend of dh and wii fit and board for a fiver!) and workout dvds. I wanted to do couchto5k but cant get out enough and dont have a treadmill.

Anyone recomnend any dvds. Instanity looks wayyy too much for me just now. I've got Davinas post-natal workout and 30 dsy shred. Any others I should mixv them up with?

Oh yeah, my first goal is to lose 21lb... I'll probably start a tumblr to talk about the mundane stuff.


----------



## optimistic1

I have absolutely no clue what I'm going to do yet! I need something I can do at home in my free time while my daughters asleep. I thought about getting a dvd but I need something that's easy, effective, and cheap so decision making is hard. I'm not sure yet what my goal is I won't know until I get weighed at my 6 week appointment. But I know I want to weigh no more than 120 and for my height that's perfect and definitely no less than 100. Until I figure things out I'll probably just put on some music and dance around the house maybe throw in some squats here and there..

Now when working out do you have to diet also? I'm a junk food junky and don't know if id survive without my snacks lol I might not be able to handle the Debbie snack withdrawal! Plus I'm ebf and have to have all these extra calories! I could definitely cut out carbs if I have to though..well some...(I'm horrible at diets!)


----------



## Jellycat

I'm planning on following slimming world on my own initially I think with daily walks in the afternoon and home DVD/Xbox kinnect biggest loser, DVD is 30 day shred. These are the things I did last time after JJ but my weight initially stayed the same for months when following weightwatchers so hoping not to waste any time this time. Going to start back at the gym and build up my jogging to 5k.

Only got 4 more weeks before my 6 week sign off .

Typical day:
Breakfast - fruit and yogurt or scrambled egg on granary bread
Lunch - stir fry & veg or cup a soup veg and humous
Dinner - smaller portions and healthier


Next 4 weeks are putting together meal and snack options. As that's half the battle with me the planning


----------



## CottlestonPie

Optimistic, I think everyones different but for me it was probably 75% diet 25% exercise. Annoying since im a total foodie!
Jelly, I definitely need a food plan and at least a mental note of healthy dinners/recipies. I recently discovered that cracker bread is only 19kcal so i need to find ways of making it interesting. Also need to replace evening carbs with more veg. Oh... and maybe stop scoffing biscuits!


----------



## Jellycat

With sw they say you can eat as much carbs and meats as you want but at least 1/3 of your meal should consist of fruit and veg . That's why this diet worked for me in the past because I can't give up my carbs I love then too much.


----------



## yoshy

My average day is usually something like this:

Morning: Depends on my mood. Can be anything from a piece of yeast cake to toast with marmite, usually around 300-400 calories.
Lunch: Either a sandwich of dark rye bread with cold cuts or a bowl of soup (I made AMAZING vegetable soup last week and there's still enough left for at least another day or two).
Dinner: Depends on what I manage. If I can, I like to try and make protein and carbs for dinner (so meat and pasta or potatoes, or fish, or that sort of thing).
Snacks: (throughout the day) 1-2 chocolate chip cookies or granola cookies, an apple, a packet of crisps, quite often I'll cut up cucumbers, carrots and/or red peppers, and snack on them with sour cream dip or thousand island dressing.
Drinks: I usually try to have at least one cup of fennel tea, and if we have it in the house, I'll drink a cup or two of orange juice as well. Other than that, I try to drink at least 1.5 liters of water a day (not always easy).


I'm planning to go to a dietitian at some point soon, just for one meeting, so I can get a better idea of what I should ideally be eating in order to have plenty of milk for Jesse, but still keep losing weight. 

I don't tend to keep track on Friday night or Saturdays, but I'm pretty sure I'm managing to keep in my guidelines from myfitnesspal. Saturdays my meals are usually less structured. Lunch is always there and is usually big (I ate two chicken thighs at lunch yesterday! I was starving!), but other than that I don't tend to snack as much, and dinner is usually much smaller, as is breakfast.


----------



## tartlet

Hiya ladies. Joining in here. My goal is to get to my pre-1st baby weight of 140. When I started this most recent pregnancy, I weighed 175 lbs. I ended up at 220. Down to 195 when I weighed Thursday (3 weeks PP). I'm not sure what I want to do yet to lose the weight. I've been seriously considering weight watchers, but unsure. Ideally, I'd love to be at my goal when Corrie is a year old. So that's 55 lbs to lose in just over 11 months (48 + weeks). What do you guys think? Attainable?


----------



## s4t

I need to lose about 5 kgs more to get back to my pre-1st baby weight as well. I want to be between 43kg-45kg. I am doing protein diet and it's working, will share the recipe soon. all the best to you all and much love.


----------



## yoshy

s4t, how tall are you for only needing to be 43-45kg?


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet I think that's attainable obviously weightloss will slow down near the end but it's attainable. I've tried weightwatchers but for me I was always hungry so I prefer slimming world where majority of food doesn't need to be measured out


----------



## s4t

yoshy said:


> s4t, how tall are you for only needing to be 43-45kg?

I am 5'1 dear. I always weighed like 40kg- 43kg. but now I will be happy with 45kg. :):hugs:


----------



## yoshy

You weigh less than half what I do! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Currently got to put my diet on hold ..... Midwife isn't happy that Flo hasn't regained her birth weight so she's put me on strict instructions not to diet and have a 2pt full fat milk banana and tablets drink to boost my milk. I'm also eating alot of flapjack too . Really hoping all this full fat dairy food doesn't make me add weight on :-0


----------



## yoshy

Oy, I hope Flo starts gaining weight nicely soon!


----------



## s4t

yoshy said:


> You weigh less than half what I do! :haha:

Hight protein diet is magic!

for breakfast you need to have 1 or 2 hard boiled eggs if you want add tomato
around 10am eat one red grapefruit.
lunch eat 200g of chicken breast
around 2pm eat one apple
dinner eat 200g of salmon fish
8pm you can have half orange or carrote. and drink Green tea 30mintus after food and before food all day! try this diet for two weeks and you will lose alot! Good luck!

p.s must add green veg or leafy green salad.


----------



## tartlet

s4t said:


> yoshy said:
> 
> 
> You weigh less than half what I do! :haha:
> 
> Hight protein diet is magic!
> 
> for breakfast you need to have 1 or 2 hard boiled eggs if you want add tomato
> around 10am eat one red grapefruit.
> lunch eat 200g of chicken breast
> around 2pm eat one apple
> dinner eat 200g of salmon fish
> 8pm you can have half orange or carrote. and drink Green tea 30mintus after food and before food all day! try this diet for two weeks and you will lose alot! Good luck!
> 
> p.s must add green veg or leafy green salad.Click to expand...

I so wish I had the willpower to stick to a diet like this, but I am a carboholic, lol. I tried Atkins once for about 2 months, and I was miserable and so was everyone around me. I haven't been able to concentrate on my weight loss as of yet, still having lots of issues with breastfeeding and all of my time and energy seems to go towards efforts to get rid of these infections and pain. 

How are you ladies coming along?


----------



## Jellycat

Tartlet I'm not able to diet at the moment due to breastfeeding issues too as I'm on high fat diet to improve the quality of my milk ....... Started combi feeding but not convinced I will be able to continue for much longer.... Only positive is that I can then start dieting ..... Depressingly I've gained half a stone in past two weeks since starting this high fat diet


----------



## tartlet

So DH and I started Atkins yesterday. Primarily for me to be able to eliminate sugar to starve the yeast in my system, but also to lose weight. I am still at 195 lbs since I haven't been dieting until now, so I hope to be able to report a couple of lbs lost by week's end. I think the key for me is going to be a meal plan. I pulled the 2 week induction plan from the Atkins website, and am going to follow it. Almost the end of day 2 of 14 days of induction! No real cravings yet, I bought some of the Atkins Endulge snacks, and they are helping.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck tartlet, Im not a big meat eater so know I'd struggle with Atkins . I had to do candida diet once no yeast and sugars and was cert limiting in what I could eat but fit a great weightloss and helped with my stomach issues 

Got my 6 week doctors check up so hoping Flo has gained weight and they will allow me to diet as I really need to start working on that now as I hate thexway I look and my clothes.


----------



## tartlet

Jellycat said:


> Good luck tartlet, Im not a big meat eater so know I'd struggle with Atkins . I had to do candida diet once no yeast and sugars and was cert limiting in what I could eat but fit a great weightloss and helped with my stomach issues
> 
> Got my 6 week doctors check up so hoping Flo has gained weight and they will allow me to diet as I really need to start working on that now as I hate thexway I look and my clothes.

How's Flo doing? Hope the little miss starts gaining very soon. I am with you on hating the way I look, both in clothes and out. I'm happy to report though that I started the week Monday at 196.8 lbs and this morning (Sunday) am 191.6 lbs! Unhappy though that I am still in just as much pain as ever. Calling my GP tomorrow to see if he can help as none of the providers at my OB office have. I'm going to take all my research I've done to see if he'll give me the month's worth of diflucan I need and continue with this diet as long as I can.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ive had a bad time lately... 4 week long (and counting) period plus all the cravings for sweet stuff that always come with AF. Urghhh. Its also making me too tired to want to exercise. Sigh.


----------



## greenlady

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I know most of you from our FB group and just stumbled on this thread.

I'm about 3kg over pre pregnancy weight still (I only gained about 9-10), and would actually LOVE to lose 3-4 extra kg, so about a stone in total which would put me lighter than I have been in years. I'm done having kids so I've really got no excuse anymore unfortunately!

The problem here is my hubby is a chef and he works evenings, he is very lean and energetic and therefore can eat as much as he wants. he is also very inspired at the moment food-wise, so there is constant cooking going on up until he leaves for work at 2. So we have breakfast, a big lunch then I have leftovers for dinner. With BFing I am so hungry I can easily polish off a portion equal to his (or bigger lol). 

So it's a matter of finding masses of willpower for me, to eat ryvita with low fat cottage cheese while he eats steak and homemade chips :dohh:


----------



## yoshy

I probably had the worst possible food for dieting for lunch today. I had my iud put in and my friend and I decided to get burgers for kunch nearby so I'd feel better before we headed out.

Had a 150g burger with fries and cola... yummy, but not exactly diet food...


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Greenlady - I Completly understand where you are coming from needing the extra will power my dh isn't a chef but likes to think he is and cooks most evenings (which I'm grateful for) but not great for dieting as he doesn't understand about healthy cooking and his portion sizes are way to big but I rarely would leave food on my plate.

Yoshy everyone needs a treat if some sort otherwise you wouldn't sustain dieting.... How you getting on with your IUD any side effects?

Well I've been absolutely rubbish after last Wednesday no longer exclusively breastfeeding if at all ..... Doctor says I can diet. Was thinking if joining my local fat club but then chickened out tonight. I'm so undecided to do slimming world and go to weekly meetings or to start with meal replacements where should expect big losses but my concern with this is feeling dizzy looking after two kids, not sustaining the loss once at target. Another part of me thinks cut out the junk and go for walks each day!


----------



## yoshy

I had some light bleeding the first day, and spotting the next day or so, and now it seems fine. Hoping to DTD tonight, so we'll see what DH reports after that.


----------



## greenlady

Jelly my DH cooks healthy good (aside from when we trying a new dessert recipe - that raspberry and almond tart is stil going!) but perhaps it's just all the carbs and oil an butter... So anyway the last couple of days I've been have 2 ryvita's for lunch with low fat cottage cheese and salad toppings. My problem also is I feel really hungry in between meals, but fruit does not satisfy me as a snack. If I have some crackers and dip I find it hard to stop, I just god it hard being at home with the kids and not snacking. 

I don't know about slimming world, never done it but I know it works for some people. I need to go for more walks too. I also need to start on my 10 minute belly blast DVD that I got about 2 years ago and is still in its wrapper lol.


----------

